# Intel Corporation Wi-Fi 6 AX200 is supported



## Logicien (Jul 6, 2022)

Just a word to say that  I bought this Pcie wifi card in december 31 2020. At that time I was on FreeBSD 12 and it was not supported. Now it is by the iwlwifi module. For me it help. Thank's to the developpers.


----------



## acheron (Jul 6, 2022)

Does it run well? Do you have a link to your card? Thanks.


----------



## T-Daemon (Jul 6, 2022)

Could you please share the device ID? `pciconf -lv | grep -B3 network`


----------



## jbo (Jul 6, 2022)

Logicien said:


> Thank's to the developpers.


Thanks should also go directly to the FreeBSD foundation who financially supported this / made this possible.

However, unless I very much missed something in the commit history, WiFi 6 is currently not not implemented. Your card is most likely running in 802.11a/b/g mode. Check with `ifconfig`.

I myself am using an Intel AX201 since November 2021 and it works fairly well with iwlwifi.


----------



## huggablemonad (Jul 11, 2022)

T-Daemon said:


> Could you please share the device ID? `pciconf -lv | grep -B3 network`



Not the OP, but I also have an AX200:

```
iwlwifi0@pci0:3:0:0:    class=0x028000 rev=0x1a hdr=0x00 vendor=0x8086 device=0x2723 subvendor=0x8086 subdevice=0x0084
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Wi-Fi 6 AX200'
    class      = network
```



acheron said:


> Does it run well? Do you have a link to your card? Thanks.



It doesn't work for me. The `13.1-RELEASE` installer detected the card, but was unable to setup DHCP. Lots of errors like this:

```
iwlwifi0: Scan failed! ret -5
iwlwifi0: ERROR: lkpi_ic_scan_start: hw_scan returned -5
```

Might be related (same driver but different card): PR 261075


----------



## Logicien (Jul 16, 2022)

Sorry for the long time before answer. This card can connect to 5MHz access points. I am using channel 165 (5825 MHz 11a) in my local wireless network and it work. The card cannot serve as a 5MHz access point like many others who can be only 2.4/5MHz clients or 2.4MHz access point. All 5MHz channels are disabled. So far only the Realtek wifi cards usb/pcie have 5MHz channels open for serve as a 5MHz access point from the ones I have (Intel, Atheros, Realtek).


```
# pciconf -lv | grep -B3 network
em0@pci0:0:25:0:    class=0x020000 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x8086 device=0x1502 subvendor=0x1028 subdevice=0x052c
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82579LM Gigabit Network Connection (Lewisville)'
    class      = network
--
iwlwifi0@pci0:3:0:0:    class=0x028000 rev=0x1a hdr=0x00 vendor=0x8086 device=0x2723 subvendor=0x8086 subdevice=0x0084
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Wi-Fi 6 AX200'
    class      = network
```


----------

